# One for Jody



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Since Jody is a fan of Emily's too , I thought I'd share a video on multiple dog training.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

wow She is good. Love it !


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

THANKS DAVE!!! I hadn't seen that one glad you are a fan of Emily too! I have watched many (too many NO not possible) videos of her! She is so GREAT!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Atticus said:


> THANKS DAVE!!! I hadn't seen that one glad you are a fan of Emily too! I have watched many (too many NO not possible) videos of her! She is so GREAT!


yeah and she is very dog friendly in her methods of training.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Well yes EXACTLY! Completely devoted to positive methods.


----------

